# Nuovo sceriffo...

## bsolar

Solo per farvi notare con un pizzico di orgoglio che c'è un nuovo sceriffo...  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ora non posso piu' trattarlo male...................  :Sad:   :Sad:  mi viene da piangere

----------

## cerri

Ah. Pure global.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=290476#290476

----------

## Sym

Grande bsolar!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## whitenoise

beh, congratulazioni!

----------

## almafer

complimenti sheriff

[img:f29f3c0816]http://digilander.libero.it/jurada2003/guns.gif[/img:f29f3c0816]

----------

## shev

A questo punto mi unisco anch'io ai complimenti per il nuovo tutore dell'ordine, con un avvertimento:

attento "gringo", perchè non ti concederemo vita facile... un attimo di distrazione e.... OT! OT!

 :Twisted Evil: 

Shev

 :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> attento "gringo", perchè non ti concederemo vita facile... un attimo di distrazione e.... OT! OT!

 

Eddai non me lo trattare male che non mi ha neppure chiuso il thread piu' OT degli ultimi 10 anni!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   attento "gringo", perchè non ti concederemo vita facile... un attimo di distrazione e.... OT! OT! 
> 
> Eddai non me lo trattare male che non mi ha neppure chiuso il thread piu' OT degli ultimi 10 anni!!! 

 

Vero, perché col giubileo conseguente la mia "promozione" ho chiuso un occhio... ma è Natale una volta l'anno...  :Twisted Evil: 

Tornando più seri, per quanto riguarda il le OT all'interno del Forum italiano, vanno bene, basta che venga aggiunto [OT] davanti al titolo della thread (o qualcosa di simile) in modo da qualificarla "ufficialmente" come OT.

PS: a nessuno venga in mente di spargere [OT] insensate per il forum sperando di farsi scudo di ciò... la punizione per il colpevole sarebbe talmente dura che riceverei i reclami di Amnesty International, del WWF e del Telefono Azzurro contemporaneamente...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pilla

bocca di lupo, bsolar! Benvenutto a nostra gang!  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> bocca di lupo, bsolar! Benvenutto a nostra gang! 

 

Crepi!  :Wink: 

E se non crepa gli cancello le thread...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## akiross

mi aggiungo anche io, sheriff, a fare i complimenti

 :Laughing: 

----------

## almafer

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> bocca di lupo, bsolar! Benvenutto a nostra gang! 

 

BRASIL!!

tenho saudade do brasil   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pilla

Noi abbiamo questo forum portoghese dove ci sono brasiliani 

Sei anche tu benvenutto!

 *almafer wrote:*   

>  *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   bocca di lupo, bsolar! Benvenutto a nostra gang!  
> 
> BRASIL!!
> 
> tenho saudade do brasil  

 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Vero, perché col giubileo conseguente la mia "promozione" ho chiuso un occhio... ma è Natale una volta l'anno... 

 

Azz... e io mi sono giocato cosi' il mio jolly.... ahi ahi ahi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Ma tu guarda, ora il nostro caro bsolar è stato pure nominato nella gwn, con addirittura l'articoletto dedicato. I miei complimenti di nuovo, ancora qualche mese e ti impossesserai di gentoo intera!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ricordati di chi ti vuole bene, mi raccomando...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma tu guarda, ora il nostro caro bsolar è stato pure nominato nella gwn, con addirittura l'articoletto dedicato. I miei complimenti di nuovo, ancora qualche mese e ti impossesserai di gentoo intera!  
> 
> Ricordati di chi ti vuole bene, mi raccomando... 

 

Il mosaico sta prendendo forma!  :Twisted Evil:  (quote dai Simpsons)

Non temete, sarete assimilati...  :Cool: 

----------

## morellik

Mi volevo accodare ai complimentisti per il nuovo sceriffo del mezzogiorno di fuoco del forum. Via ai duelli e vinca il migliore   :Wink: 

A proposito, buon appetito   :Razz: 

Ciao 

morellik

----------

